# Ultegra 6500 BB ?



## hdnoise (Apr 18, 2003)

Has anyone successfully diassembled an Ultegra octalink bottom bracket? They are called "sealed" which may simply mean pressed on gaskets or ??? Alternatively, I wonder if they can be flushed via soaking in a solvent and then injected with oil or grease... I have one that is oddly stiff and before I toss it thought I'd mess with it. I suspect it is contaminated with water that got past the "seal".

Thanks for insights....


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

*Soak in synthetic engine oil*

I wouldn't flush a solvent in it because it would take all the grease off and you may not be able to regrease it. You might try immersing it in synthetic engine oil. This may loosen it, act as a penetrant, lubricate it, and probably not wash off the existing grease. I would soak it and then periodically try to turn it to help loosen it up more.


----------



## hdnoise (Apr 18, 2003)

I was thinking of submerging in a 4:1 mineral spirits:synthetic oil home brew. I'm tempted to try to pull the non drive side spindle seal but that could destroy it. I'll try the submersion first.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

*Don't use solvent*

Any portion of a solvent will eat away at the grease. The bearings are greased, not oiled. They need to be greased not oil. Oil will seep out leaving the bearings dry. The solvent will wash away the grease and then there may not be any way of regreasing them. Then the bearings will run dry, may noise, and seize. Even the synthetic I may be leary of, regular engine oil would probably be better. I recommended synthetic because it's thin and will get through the seals easier than conventional motor oil.


----------

